# Marriott Won't Sell me  Destination Points!



## equitax (Apr 1, 2011)

OK, I did want to have them let me enroll an ineligible week, here's the last email I received (excerpt names removed)
*
It would be interesting to start a poll to see how many people would consider buying points if Marriott would allow them to enroll otherwise ineligible weeks*

_"They are not going to approve your enrollment.  Any external week that was purchasing after we went to points can never be enrolled.  I told you that at the beginning of our conversation.  I tried to see if they would approve it since you would purchase points but they won't budge.

I highly recommend still purchasing points that way you can still add on to your external week and have access to the trust inventory.  Please let me know if you do want to still purchase the points.  That way you can trade your 3 bedroom week and add on nights to what you have.

At the beginning of our conversation you still wanted to purchase additional points.  Please let me know what you would like to do, our special pricing goes until April 20th.

Best regards,



Senior Sales Executive
Marriott Direct Sales Office
Marriott Vacation Club International
6649 Westwood Blvd, Suite 500
Orlando, FL  32819-6090"_


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Apr 1, 2011)

equitax said:


> OK, I did want to have them let me enroll an ineligible week, here's the last email I received (excerpt names removed)
> *
> It would be interesting to start a poll to see how many people would consider buying points if Marriott would allow them to enroll otherwise ineligible weeks*
> 
> ...






This is nothing new.   The only way you can get DC Points is to buy them directly from Marriott.

All weeks sold after 6/20/2010 do not qualify for DC points.



.


----------



## equitax (Apr 1, 2011)

*My Point was...*

I was willing to buy the points, does it really make sense for them to turn customers away?  What would it really cost them to allow the week to be enrolled IF I was buying a full boat of points anyways? MGV 3BDR PLAT is not a dog week anyways.  

I am saying they could throw a pretty good bone out there, and probably sell a boatload of points if they opened the door and let you enrol IF you buy.






TheTimeTraveler said:


> This is nothing new.   The only way you can get DC Points is to buy them directly from Marriott.
> 
> All weeks sold after 6/20/2010 do not qualify for DC points.
> 
> ...


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 1, 2011)

There are many other points programs out there that are more than willing to take a customers money and allow them to enroll resale weeks into their program. The qualfying issue is either a hefty joiner fee or, buying something new from the developer. I honestly don't understand why Marriott would want to limit their sales opportunity by being stubborn. They're NOT going to cut off cheap resales and, they may eventually want those resale weeks in their DC. Not to mention they're turing away potential dues paying members that would help support their cost base. 

IMHO, it's just one more stupid move by Marriott with their points program.


----------



## IngridN (Apr 1, 2011)

The answer may depend on if they want that resale week. Assuming our rep in Vegas last fall was telling the truth  , he was ready to enroll our Aruba Surf Club Oceanfront (gold) resale week purchased after june 20 if we purchased new points. Said he's one of their top sales people and can do it. 

Ingrid


----------



## hotcoffee (Apr 1, 2011)

equitax said:


> I was willing to buy the points, does it really make sense for them to turn customers away?  What would it really cost them to allow the week to be enrolled IF I was buying a full boat of points anyways? MGV 3BDR PLAT is not a dog week anyways.
> 
> I am saying they could throw a pretty good bone out there, and probably sell a boatload of points if they opened the door and let you enrol IF you buy.



My experience is that there is a very strong anti-resale contingent at Marriott.  I have experienced their venom on two occasions.  There is no logic behind their attitude.  All they are accomplishing is building up a ever increasing pool of ineligible weeks.  I don't know how they will recapture those lost weeks.  I guess they think that the resale market is largely dead and so owners will never sell their weeks.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 1, 2011)

hotcoffee said:


> My experience is that there is a very strong anti-resale contingent at Marriott.  I have experienced their venom on two occasions.  There is no logic behind their attitude.  All they are accomplishing is building up a ever increasing pool of ineligible weeks.  I don't know how they will recapture those lost weeks.  I guess they think that the resale market is largely dead and so owners will never sell their weeks.



They are looking more and more like the next Wyndham. The progression so far is almost the same.  As an owner in their system(s) I'd be nervous as they can and do kill resale pricing through these owner negative policies and it doesn't seem to bother them at all. Wyndham got prices down to basically zero for a great system with much lower fees, so it shouldn't be very hard for Marriott to do it to theirs. Higher annual fees already give them a good launching point with one big strike against high resale values.


----------



## equitax (Apr 1, 2011)

*Resales*

I can fully appreciate Marriott, or any other developer out there not wanting to take a smack at the resale market in order to make it less attractive, because this does ultimately affect their own sales.  What I do find rather disgusting, is that in the process, they devalue their own product in the process, and in the process, they repel the very direct buyers that they are trying to attract.  When you see 1$ passing ROFR, its not easy to see that as developer they believe the week is worth nothing.  They minimize their own risk while maximizing the risk of the HOA's and other owners - you could be sure that MVCI gets paid the same amount whether or not a unit is delinquent on its MF, foreclosed, whatever.  

At the end the day though they need customers, and its their loss, not mine!








timeos2 said:


> They are looking more and more like the next Wyndham. The progression so far is almost the same.  As an owner in their system(s) I'd be nervous as they can and do kill resale pricing through these owner negative policies and it doesn't seem to bother them at all. Wyndham got prices down to basically zero for a great system with much lower fees, so it shouldn't be very hard for Marriott to do it to theirs. Higher annual fees already give them a good launching point with one big strike against high resale values.


----------



## davidn247 (Apr 1, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> There are many other points programs out there that are more than willing to take a customers money and allow them to enroll resale weeks into their program. The qualfying issue is either a hefty joiner fee or, buying something new from the developer. I honestly don't understand why Marriott would want to limit their sales opportunity by being stubborn. They're NOT going to cut off cheap resales and, they may eventually want those resale weeks in their DC. Not to mention they're turing away potential dues paying members that would help support their cost base.
> 
> IMHO, it's just one more stupid move by Marriott with their points program.



Agree and equitax is right. Their Head of Sales should simply be fired. How can you not accept a customer ready to buy points?

There are so many weeks out there that they need to consolidate into DC program if they want it to be successfull long-term. We all know there are not always the best weeks, but building volume and momemtum is important when you launch a new program. Existing owners could be helping them in that sense...

For instance: the other day I came accross a person that has 3 weeks from her mother in law (too old now to use them) and want to unload them. She was giving them for $1. Imagine: $1 with all MFs current (because they are honest) but do not use them anymore....

She had 1 CH summer 2BR, 1 CH sport 2BR and 1 BeachFront Gold 2BR. I just grabbed CH summer, because this is what I am going to use. If I knew that MVCI will allow me to enroll them and convert to points (even by buying add. 1'000 points, etc.) , I would have grabbed them all and helped sort out the situation.

Not everybody is honest and a lot of weeks (off season) could go delinquent if Marriott does not do something (over time). They are very slow to understand... or too short term oriented.


----------



## equitax (Apr 1, 2011)

*On I'll Have Some Fun With Them in Aruba*

Not Because I know they're going to try to get me to sit through 90 (+/- 2 hour) pitch, not because I already know the pitch better than them, but because I know what I want.  I will make the same offer to them - they can take it or leave it.

My 3 yr old could make better business decisions than this, its actually quite simple:

The resale units are out there, if MVCI doesn't have the cash, stones, or desire (and I would submit they are lacking at least one of the three) to exercise ROFR and because of the way they were deeded originally (95 ROFR fee to MVCI and transfer fee to HOA of most condominiums) they will never curb the resale market.  Take DVC, I had low-balled 3 different deals at BLT to have Disney exercise ROFR (i.e. stand behind their product).

MVCI knows that they have a losing battle going at resale, because there is no sufficient "penalty" to the parties involved in the transaction.  *Hence the reason why they have buried the right to charge up to USD 1.00 per point for waiving ROFR for Destination Points bought from the trust*.  I take my MGV purchase for example - paid 7000 for 3BDR Plat.  Same unit would cost 3725 DP @ 9.20 or 34720.  So I saved 27,000 and change.  For being so evil, I can't have points and have to pay II out of my pocket, pay for lockoff, pay for exchanges - 89+75+109+109 = 382 per year.  What else "can't" I do:

1-  I can't use resale operations of MVCI - wow, losing the chance to pay 40% commission if I want out - wah!

2- I can't convert to MR points - Let's see, If you ignore the cost of your TS, and go just on MF cost in the trust, you can convert half your DP to MR points at a rate of 1:33.  Since you can only use half, you basically use 2:33, meaning it costs 80c for 33 MR points - 2.42c per MR point x 15000 for a night at the residence inn = USD 362/night, again no thanks.

3- I can never enroll my weeks - OK, but MVCI will never get my sales $, really who is losing more here?  I can go buy as many resale weeks as I want and pay II exactly 0$ more per year for that, although each "stay" will cost me an exchange fee and half a lockoff fee besides the MF.  How have you eliminated resales Arne?

I used to own a used car lot ( sold it cause we couldn't take the hours anymore really)  - bad credit no credit, cash, we would sell you a car.  family business and we cranked out (3 FT employees) over 1200 cars a year, why? Very simple - You need to understand the car market (much as Marriott needs to understand the TS market), there is not, nor will there ever be a shortage of supply of TS (same like cars).  What that translated for to me was very simple (and yes criterias were different) On a cash sale (no credit default risk) - If I would cover cost + overhead + sales commission + 1 dollar, I would approve the deal and sell the car - whether it was selling for asking price or 2400 less than asking price, and the reason was simple - I could go the ADESA (the car auction) the following Wednesday and refill my lot at will.  Stupid? Nope, because number one every customer left the lot happy and sent me other business, and because of the VOLUME, my per unit overhead was less which meant I needed less markup on each car which made it easier for me to turn inventory - something MVCI has apparently not figured out yet.

It is completely asinine that they will not sell points to me for CASH and throw in the spiff of allowing me to enroll a week.  Last time I checked there was no shortage of supply.

Rant ends here!   




davidn247 said:


> Agree and equitax is right. Their Head of Sales should simply be fired. How can you not accept a customer ready to buy points?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BocaBoy (Apr 1, 2011)

hotcoffee said:


> My experience is that there is a very strong anti-resale contingent at Marriott.  I have experienced their venom on two occasions.  There is no logic behind their attitude.  All they are accomplishing is building up a ever increasing pool of ineligible weeks.  I don't know how they will recapture those lost weeks.  I guess they think that the resale market is largely dead and so owners will never sell their weeks.


What they do not seem to understand is that they are punishing and alienating their most loyal developer purchasers even more than the low priced resale buyers.  All of my weeks were purchased from the developer and now even if I resell through Marriott Resales at full developer prices my buyer cannot join the new DC program.  Guess what?  For this and other reasons no one is any longer buying from Marriott Resales.  One of the reasons we bought the way we did is because we could resell our prime weeks if necessary through Marriott and come out pretty much whole.  It is one thing to punish resale buyers (although not right) and it is quite another to stab your own developer buyers inn the back.  What a company!


----------



## equitax (Apr 1, 2011)

*Not to mention*

that they are [profanity self edited] alienating the exact customer they are trying to attract together with all tge repeat business potential that goes with it. 





BocaBoy said:


> What they do not seem to understand is that they are punishing and alienating their most loyal developer purchasers even more than the low priced resale buyers.  All of my weeks were purchased from the developer and now even if I resell through Marriott Resales at full developer prices my buyer cannot join the new DC program.  Guess what?  For this and other reasons no one is any longer buying from Marriott Resales.  One of the reasons we bought the way we did is because we could resell our prime weeks if necessary through Marriott and come out pretty much whole.  It is one thing to punish resale buyers (although not right) and it is quite another to stab your own developer buyers inn the back.  What a company!


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 1, 2011)

BocaBoy said:


> One of the reasons we bought the way we did is because we could resell our prime weeks if necessary through Marriott and come out pretty much whole.



When Marriott changed their original resale (and rental) progarms a number of years back, I bailed.  Those programs were a major reason I bought Marriott.  I sold all 4 of my Weeks (3 of them were Developer purchases) and came out about whole.  It looked to me like Marriott had made a major about face and was doing what was in their own best interest, and the Customer be damned.  IMO there will be more changes, all to the benefit of Marriott and to the detriment of their Owners.

George


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 1, 2011)

The title of the thread is a little misleading. Marriott will indeed sell you the DC points. They just won't sell them to you on your terms.


----------



## KathyPet (Apr 2, 2011)

"They are not going to approve your enrollment. Any external week that was purchasing after we went to points can never be enrolled. I told you that at the beginning of our conversation.

Unless like a few of us you manage to enroll your post cut off resale weeks when Marriott has a temporary system breakdown.


----------



## equitax (Apr 2, 2011)

*System Breakdown*

Do you then enroll online or over the phone with the VOA?



KathyPet said:


> "They are not going to approve your enrollment. Any external week that was purchasing after we went to points can never be enrolled. I told you that at the beginning of our conversation.
> 
> Unless like a few of us you manage to enroll your post cut off resale weeks when Marriott has a temporary system breakdown.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 2, 2011)

equitax said:


> Do you then enroll online or over the phone with the VOA?



The loophole created by the breakdown was fixed over a month or so ago. People were able to enroll post 6/20 weeks online and over the phone. Though most did it online.


----------



## davidn247 (Apr 2, 2011)

equitax said:


> Do you then enroll online or over the phone with the VOA?



Go onlie and log in your account. Then click on the link that will bring you to another "white" type of website were all the BS about DC beauty. When you are at that point you will be able to see if your weeks are elligible to enroll. If so, go ahead. The famous loophole is apparently close but who knows if you are lucky...


----------



## KathyPet (Apr 2, 2011)

Some of the lucky ones did it over the phone.  Others did it on line.  It came to light here on TUG when a owner who has both pre-cut off and a post cut off resale weeks called MVCI to ask a question about a previously enrolled week .  The VOA asked him if he didn't want to enroll his post cut off resale week and he said he understood it was not eligible.  The VOA said her computer screen said that it was eligible so he enrolled it.  He had no additional charge since he had already paid the applicable fees when he enrolled his eligible pre cut off weeks when the program was first announced.  
He posted about it so others went on line and found that their  non eligible post cut off resale weeks were showing up as eligible and quickly enrolled them.  Marriott then discovered the glitch and fixed it and people then reported that they could not enroll post cut off resale weeks.  A supposed Marriott rep posted on the thread that Marriott would dis-enroll those who got their weeks enrolled  in error but it has been over two months now and I have heard nothing.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 2, 2011)

So "Marriott won't sell me DC Points!" must mean that you won't let them sell the DC Points to you unless they give you something that appears to be against the rules?!  Hey, that's your perogative.  But I agree with dioxide - the thread title is misleading.

Over the years how many people who owned external resales and then purchased Weeks direct from Marriott, were able to have their previous resales morphed as part of the new purchase?  As far as I know, only TUGger Dean was able to get Marriott to agree to that.  That's a lot of owners with a lot of Weeks over a lot of years ... not sure why anybody would expect Marriott to make exceptions to any of their stated rules this early in the DC game.  I can see asking, it doesn't hurt to ask, but I don't understand the angst and complaints with the "no" answer.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 2, 2011)

Starwood still lets you retro voluntary resorts purchased resale but the minumum new purchase is $20,000 to retro one resale unit.  How much was the OP willing to spend on new points?  Maybe it wasn't enough to interest Marriott.


----------



## davidn247 (Apr 2, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> So "Marriott won't sell me DC Points!" must mean that you won't let them sell the DC Points to you unless they give you something that appears to be against the rules?!  Hey, that's your perogative.  But I agree with dioxide - the thread title is misleading.
> 
> Over the years how many people who owned external resales and then purchased Weeks direct from Marriott, were able to have their previous resales morphed as part of the new purchase?  As far as I know, only TUGger Dean was able to get Marriott to agree to that.  That's a lot of owners with a lot of Weeks over a lot of years ... not sure why anybody would expect Marriott to make exceptions to any of their stated rules this early in the DC game.  I can see asking, it doesn't hurt to ask, but I don't understand the angst and complaints with the "no" answer.



Title is a nice "pitch" from equitax for us to read it . Do not think that there are a lot of angst, but more a discussion about how "narrow" the sales pitch of Marriott is currently.

With this approach, there are living a lot of potential business on the table. Currently, there are mostly talking/interesting existing owners that (1) can enroll for the famous one-time fee and (2) maybe (really maybe) buy additionnal 1500-2000 points to add a couple of days (here an there).

This is maybe a strategy for one or two years and after that what?


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 3, 2011)

Good morning....
Let's do the math

Assume I purchase a 3 bedroom gv plat resale for $7500.... I purchase 2000 trust points at reg price of $20,000 with the agreement that they let me enroll the post 6/20 gv week for 3725 pts. 

I have now paid $27,500 for 5725 pts.  Less than $6/pt.for pts that sell for $10.22...

This is why hay won't you enroll a post 6/20 resale week...


----------



## equitax (Apr 3, 2011)

*Until they run out of points...*

They should still fo it and that is the point. Assume old owner kept week and enrolled it, they would still want to sell the ponta wouldn't they?  They are still turning away a sale at full tilt. 




puckmanfl said:


> Good morning....
> Let's do the math
> 
> Assume I purchase a 3 bedroom gv plat resale for $7500.... I purchase 2000 trust points at reg price of $20,000 with the agreement that they let me enroll the post 6/20 gv week for 3725 pts.
> ...


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 3, 2011)

hotcoffee said:


> My experience is that there is a very strong anti-resale contingent at Marriott.  I have experienced their venom on two occasions.  There is no logic behind their attitude.  All they are accomplishing is building up a ever increasing pool of ineligible weeks.  I don't know how they will recapture those lost weeks.  I guess they think that the resale market is largely dead and so owners will never sell their weeks.



In Feb we went thru a sales pitch with the Newport Coast director of sales ( not a salesmen) and he said that this "that there is a very strong anti-resale contingent at Marriott. " is completely true. He basically said none of his salespeople wanted to speak to us because of our history of buying only resale.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 3, 2011)

Bill4728 said:


> In Feb we went thru a sales pitch with the Newport Coast director of sales ( not a salesmen) and he said that this "that there is a very strong anti-resale contingent at Marriott. " is completely true. He basically said none of his salespeople wanted to speak to us because of our history of buying only resale.



And isn't that sad? It isn't just Marriott of course but far too many in the industry that seemingly not only want to turn their backs on their customers who for whatever reason want to sell to get out but go even further and purposely devalue the very product they sell if someone dares to try to sell outside their internal system! 

It is biting them as the pent up mass of unwanted/unsold resales continue to drop like rocks in value - so much so that even the best of the best no longer hold much, if any value. Simply taking on the obligation of ever rising annual fees is more than most knowledgeable buyers want to do - forget anything for the capital expenses paid by the original buyer.  It is getting harder to find anyone so completely out of touch that they don't realize that resale is nearly always a better value than anything they can possibly offer. What a way to do make a living.  They are ever more desperate and it shows.


----------



## equitax (Apr 3, 2011)

*Op offer*

The OP would have bought between 2500 and 3500 points. 

I will try pitching them again when I am at MSU later this month and hope it works. They seem relentless at pitching us at every stay!!!





davidn247 said:


> Title is a nice "pitch" from equitax for us to read it . Do not think that there are a lot of angst, but more a discussion about how "narrow" the sales pitch of Marriott is currently.
> 
> With this approach, there are living a lot of potential business on the table. Currently, there are mostly talking/interesting existing owners that (1) can enroll for the famous one-time fee and (2) maybe (really maybe) buy additionnal 1500-2000 points to add a couple of days (here an there).
> 
> This is maybe a strategy for one or two years and after that what?


----------



## equitax (Apr 3, 2011)

*It will be worse...*

For those woo want to get out of their dc contracts that will have to pay mvci one dollar per point for waiving rofr. 





timeos2 said:


> And isn't that sad? I isn't just Marriott of course but far too many in the industry that seemingly not only want to turn their backs on their customers who for whatever reason want to sell to get out but go even further and purposely devalue the very product they sell if someone dares to try to sell outside their internal system!
> 
> It is biting them as the pent up mass of unwanted/unsold resales continue to drop like rocks in value - so much so that even the best of the best no longer hold much, if any value. Simply taking on the obligation of ever rising annual fees is more than most knowledgeable buyers want to do - forget anything for the capital expenses paid by the original buyer.  It is getting harder to find anyone so completely out of touch that they don't realize that resale is nearly always a better value than anything they can possibly offer. What a way to do make a living.  They are ever more desperate and it shows.


----------



## chriskre (Apr 3, 2011)

equitax said:


> For those woo want to get out of their dc contracts that will have to pay mvci one dollar per point for waiving rofr.



So Marriott has stooped to the level of the PCC's.:ignore: 

So glad I never bought a Marriott week.
This is insane.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 3, 2011)

chriskre said:


> So Marriott has stooped to the level of the PCC's.:ignore:
> 
> So glad I never bought a Marriott week.
> This is insane.



We very nearly purchased at Marriott resorts twice. I'm SO thankful we were lucky enough to decide we didn't need the extra expense. We simply went on to trade for or rent at every Marriott and at every time / resort we desired rather than be tied to an ownership at one &, shudder, II for trades!  It was just simple luck that we didn't decide to buy as at the time we felt they were something special both in sales presentation (low key, let the product sell itself) and the great resorts.  There was a lingering question about the near total control they seemed to hold (like DVC & others) and we were aware from previous DVC ownership we didn't care for that. It raised just enough flags to stop our purchase - THANK THE LORD!  

Now we see Marriott wallowing down with Wyndham, Wastegate and the many others with high pressure sales, outright lies and plenty of owner negative policies. Seeing the all too common posts abot special assessments, rising fees, dropped resorts, management problems and more it is a system we would not want to own in today and would hate to be a seller now as prices continue to tank.


----------



## BarbS (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't know if I should open up this can of worms again.......but the "ineligible" week we enrolled back in January is still enrolled.


----------



## equitax (Apr 4, 2011)

*This is where Marriott Really gets on my nerves....*

   

Here is the latest email, so apparently June 20 has become 12/31/2010:


Owners who closed before December were able to enroll.  You were just 3 months too late…  If you would have purchased directly last year when we first started then you could have had the best of both world.  If you change your mind let me know.

Best regards,



[NAME SUPPRESSED] 




Marriott vacation club destinations
6649 Westwood blvd | Orlando, FL 32821

www.marriottvacationclub.com


----------



## BarbS (Apr 4, 2011)

equitax said:


> Here is the latest email, so apparently June 20 has become 12/31/2010:
> 
> 
> Owners who closed before December were able to enroll.  You were just 3 months too late…  If you would have purchased directly last year when we first started then you could have had the best of both world.  If you change your mind let me know.
> ...



What???  So my ineligible week was really eligible?


----------



## davidn247 (Apr 4, 2011)

BarbS said:


> What???  So my ineligible week was really eligible?



Don't be upset... After 06/2010 becoming now 12/2010, it will soon be 06/2011 or maybe 12/2011 as they start getting desperate for business.

Things keep changing....


----------



## JimC (Apr 4, 2011)

I have experienced this behavior as well.  The Marriott rep was not only extremely rude and unprofessional to me, but was even worse to their own colleague who gave us the tour.  This was three years ago.  Have not been willing to take any more tours or updates.



hotcoffee said:


> My experience is that there is a very strong anti-resale contingent at Marriott.  I have experienced their venom on two occasions.  There is no logic behind their attitude.  All they are accomplishing is building up a ever increasing pool of ineligible weeks.  I don't know how they will recapture those lost weeks.  I guess they think that the resale market is largely dead and so owners will never sell their weeks.


----------



## mlpmd56 (Apr 4, 2011)

My husband actually feels sorry for the salesguys as I always know way more than they do.  We went on a tour last January when we stayed on Kauai, and our poor salesman who was new was totally outclassed.  My husband calls me--with affection--his "timeshare slut."  I think I earned this title by reading TUG and watching ebay, in addition to my "working the system" by always making my reservations as soon as I can, getting great top floor ocean front units because of it, etc.  Anyway, I sniped both of our "big name" timeshares--Marriott & Westin--at fantastic prices off ebay in the last couple years.  Both passed ROFR, which I understand may not happen today, so I feel really lucky.  I did snoop around the Kauai Beach Club three years ago when I was on Kauai for a conference, and decided it was the biggest bang for buck for ocean front.  We have to see the ocean, otherwise it isn't worth it for us.  Anyway, when I found out we were eligible to buy in to points, I was initally thrilled, thinking what a great deal that would be for someone who bought resale.  As usual, TUGGERS to the rescue and after reading about skim, the inital cost, etc., we decided we didn't trust Marriott (you think????) and since staying ocean front in Kauai is no hardship we just intend to always use our week ourselves......or rent it out if we have to.  Anyway, I always appreciate how tuggers help each other.  Look at it as a blessing, they'll change the system....AGAIN....and you'll be glad you were unable to conver to points.  Marcy


----------



## JanT (Apr 4, 2011)

I think your sales rep is just trying to get your goat by telling you different dates.  If 12/31/2010 were the date I believe my week that closed after 6/20/10 would be showing up as eligible to enroll.  It did for awhile until Marriott "closed the loop" in their system.  Seriously, Marriott would want the $1495 from me, don't you think?  

I think your sales rep is unhappy that you bought resale and is just digging at you.  Only time will tell if the post 6/20/10 weeks that were enrolled when they shouldn't have been will stay "in" the new DC system or if Marriott will eventually pull them out.  





equitax said:


> Here is the latest email, so apparently June 20 has become 12/31/2010:
> 
> 
> Owners who closed before December were able to enroll.  You were just 3 months too late…  If you would have purchased directly last year when we first started then you could have had the best of both world.  If you change your mind let me know.
> ...


----------



## equitax (Apr 19, 2011)

*A Silver Lining...*

Dear [deleted],

Thank you for your email to Mr. Weisz.  I appreciate this opportunity to respond on behalf of the Executive Office of Marriott Vacation Club.

I regret that you were provided with incorrect information by our Owner Services department regarding your eligibility to enroll in the Destinations Club Program.  Please understand that our business rules preclude any external purchasers from participating in the exchange program, unless their closing occurred prior to June 20, 2010.  Participation in the Destinations Club program is an exclusive benefit reserved for developer purchasers and external owners whom purchased prior to the June 20th inception date.

While I understand that you may be interested in purchasing an additional stipend of Destination Club Points directly from Marriott Vacation Club, we cannot circumvent our normal business rules as a consideration of your purchase.  If there is a change to this policy in the near term I will inform you accordingly.  In the interim, please accept 20,000 Marriott Rewards points as a gesture of atonement for the disappointment experienced while pursuing this matter.

As always, thank you for contacting the Executive Office of Marriott Vacation Club and allowing me this opportunity to respond to your concerns.

Kind regards,




[deleted]
Senior Manager Customer Advocacy
Marriott Vacation Club International Executive Office
Toll Free: 1-800-850-6674 ext. [deleted]


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 19, 2011)

So 20K more in points without having to sit through another one and a half to two and a half miserable hours of a sales presentation. Seems like a good deal.


----------



## sparty (Apr 19, 2011)

equitax said:


> Dear [deleted],
> 
> Thank you for your email to Mr. Weisz.  I appreciate this opportunity to respond on behalf of the Executive Office of Marriott Vacation Club.
> 
> ...



Wow, 20K Pts is a good deal.  I/fam got walked out of a Marriott hotel over spring break (supposedly due to overselling) and all I got was 8K pts.  Multi-year platinum elite member, etc etc.

Also - I think it's important to separate this thread into two contexts:

Context 1: Was Marriott right in limiting DC enrollment to weeks purchase before June 20, 2010?  This question is debatable

Context 2: Is it right Marriott won't allow exceptions to the June 20, 2010 purchase rule?  This is black and white, yes Marriott is right. Do you really want Marriott to manage in the Vacation Club by randomly following the rules, terms and conditions?


----------



## sparty (Apr 19, 2011)

sparty said:


> Wow, 20K Pts is a good deal.  I/fam got walked out of a Marriott hotel over spring break (supposedly due to overselling) and all I got was 8K pts.  Multi-year platinum elite member, etc etc.
> 
> Also - I think it's important to separate this thread into two contexts:
> 
> ...



One more interesting tid-bit, I've never seen an email from Marriott like the one pasted where it didn't have a legal disclaimer that sharing the information was not permitted. I not being a legal scholar did not want to challenge Marriott in a first amendment debate..


----------

